

YC-like accelerator right outside Chicago taking applicatons - CameronBanga
http://www.techfoundry.org

======
CameronBanga
I live in Valpo where this is taking place. I've helped with some mentoring
with people running this program but am not affiliated with it financially/as
a job. Just think it's a neat program and would like to see some really neat
start-ups in my backyard.

If you have any questions about the area/program, etc, I'd be happy to help
answer whatever I can. 15k in seed, similar length, and should be a good way
for a few potential startups to get a look at funding.

